# Asking about postdoctoral salary, living cost in Napoli



## dunght

Dear all,

I am a fresh Vietnamese Ph.D (got Ph.D degree in Germany) and plan to take a postdoctoral position in Stazione Zoologica A Dohrn di Napoli. I woul like to ask some of your well knowledge about Napoli life.

How much is salary scale for a Postdoctoral in Napoli. I wish to know before going to negotiate with my future boss. Is it sufficient for a young couple?

How much is the tax?

How mush is the cost for rent a small house, net, phone, electricity, etc?

How mush is the living cost daily?

Thank you very much for your sparing your time in my issues.

dunght


----------

